
Cadillac Bets on Virtual Dealerships - jbott
http://www.wsj.com/articles/cadillac-bets-on-virtual-dealerships-1465172482
======
hugh4
I'm not so sure about the "virtual reality goggles" idea, but inventoryless
dealerships seems like a no-brainer. If I want to buy a Cadillac, I want to
test-drive the same model, then pick the options and colours I want, and then
have a car to my exact specifications delivered to my door.

The model where I need to scout around to find something vaguely resembling
what I'm actually after is ridiculous, especially with something like a
Cadillac that can be optioned up the wazoo.

